# New to FreeBSD, quick question



## MrNemo (Dec 19, 2010)

I've been using Ubuntu for a while and decided I wanted to try something new. I installed FreeBSD without any problem and decided to do something simple to see how it ran. The first thing I wanted to do was install the game xjump, so I installed xorg and xjump, but It keeps coming up with an error that says it can't open the display. I can see that FreeBSD will take a little more know how to run, and I was wondering what I needed to run this game. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 19, 2010)

Does xorg even start?


----------



## MrNemo (Dec 19, 2010)

Good Question. I was able to successfully run w3m, startx worked but crashed right away, and running xjump with xinit works but also crashes right away. With Ubuntu I didn't really have to worry about xorg or x11 so please bear with me if I am misunderstanding something.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 19, 2010)

So probably the first thing to do would be to get xorg set up fully: X11 Configuration

When you say "crashed right away", specifics would be very useful.  For example, did you see a graphic screen but couldn't use the keyboard or mouse?  Did the screen go black and even ctrl-alt-f2 didn't work?

Eventually these threads end up needing to see your xorg.conf (if you have one), and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  So let's get those out of the way now.


----------



## MrNemo (Dec 19, 2010)

When I ran startx and xinit they both came up with a graphical screen, startx with two windows, and xinit with the games home screen, but they both became unresponsive. I did not try to switch to another console. I have no xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log is empty. I'm reading x11 configuration now.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 19, 2010)

MrNemo said:
			
		

> When I ran startx and xinit they both came up with a graphical screen, startx with two windows, and xinit with the games home screen, but they both became unresponsive. I did not try to switch to another console.



Usually this is because you don't have dbus and hal enabled and started:
/etc/rc.conf

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```
`# service dbus start`
`# service hald start`

(It's possible to go without those, but let's not get complicated just yet.)

Even without those, ctrl-alt-f2 should still work to switch back to a console.


----------



## MrNemo (Dec 19, 2010)

Tried xinit again, and it froze on the title screen, but alt-f2 does switch to another console and that console works. /var/log/Xorg.0.log is not empty, but I need to find a way to copy the text.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 19, 2010)

MrNemo said:
			
		

> Tried xinit again, and it froze on the title screen, but alt-f2 does switch to another console and that console works. /var/log/Xorg.0.log is not empty, but I need to find a way to copy the text.



you can install wgetpaste and pipe the output of your log files to it.



			
				wblock said:
			
		

> [/code]
> `# service dbus start`
> `# service hald start`



Man I have been working with FreeBSD for over a decade and I have learned more new( new to me) commands from you wblock. I have always typed the full path for starting and stopping rc daemons( i.e. /usr/local/etc/rc.d/service restart). The service() looks like a nice alternative.


----------



## MrNemo (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry for the delay. Here is the content of my /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

http://pastie.org/1399486

Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## lme@ (Dec 23, 2010)

If you have a Ubuntu background and want to have a working desktop, give PCBSD a try.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2010)

What videocard do you have? Your xorg is currently using the vesa driver which isn't optimal.

Never mind, I see that you are running FreeBSD inside a virtualbox VM. Try installing emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions.


----------

